# Fender flares



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

for GXE '98 Any suggestion where to buy?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry about the late responce....

I picked up mine from Team Prototype.
They are "universal".
They took quite a bit of work to get them to fit.


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

Can you explain little bit if it is easy to insall or I need somebody from autobody? Thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Scyzor75 said:


> Can you explain little bit if it is easy to insall or I need somebody from autobody? Thanks



100% professional autobody work.


----------

